# Better option: 2011 335d vs 2014 535d



## DiscoPapa (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi everyone, first post on here but longtime BMW enthusiast. I’ve gotten the green light from my wife to spend $30k on a car. Currently drive a fun Mazda 3 stick shift, but 1) wife can’t drive manual and 2) backseat is too small to fit the baby seat. 

I’ve been doing some research and could use some guidance between a 2011 335d (~$18k) and 2014 535d (pushing my $30k limit). Both appear to haul tail and would be great for my 25 mile highway daily commute. I’m a little concerned that the 335d would be too tight in the backseat for the baby seat. For the 535d, since it has the bells and whistles available, I’ve mentally made the decision that a 535d needs to have exactly what I want (M sport, black interior, full parking sensors, paddle shifters). Based on my searches so far, this is proving to be a lot harder to come by within my budget. A CPO would be a nice-to-have too, as maintence costs is a concern. 

So if you were me, what would you do? I’ve never driven a 335d, but have driven a 535d in Germany and it was nothing short of amazing. But then again, coming from a Mazda 3, it’s not exactly a fair comparison. Thanks!


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

DiscoPapa said:


> Hi everyone, first post on here but longtime BMW enthusiast. I***8217;ve gotten the green light from my wife to spend $30k on a car. Currently drive a fun Mazda 3 stick shift, but 1) wife can***8217;t drive manual and 2) backseat is too small to fit the baby seat.
> 
> I***8217;ve been doing some research and could use some guidance between a 2011 335d (~$18k) and 2014 535d (pushing my $30k limit). Both appear to haul tail and would be great for my 25 mile highway daily commute. I***8217;m a little concerned that the 335d would be too tight in the backseat for the baby seat. For the 535d, since it has the bells and whistles available, I***8217;ve mentally made the decision that a 535d needs to have exactly what I want (M sport, black interior, full parking sensors, paddle shifters). Based on my searches so far, this is proving to be a lot harder to come by within my budget. A CPO would be a nice-to-have too, as maintence costs is a concern.
> 
> So if you were me, what would you do? I***8217;ve never driven a 335d, but have driven a 535d in Germany and it was nothing short of amazing. But then again, coming from a Mazda 3, it***8217;s not exactly a fair comparison. Thanks!


30k would get you a decent 328d and possibly under budget. I would be concerned about rear facing seats. You can get a super nice E70 X5d in that range also. Seems like either of these could be a good fit.

535d I think you need to stretch your budget a little more, and make sure you get all you're looking for.

335d (Even though the price of admission is enticing) could easily cost you the same annually as either of the above if you start having issues and not a DIYer. More over, if it goes poorly your wife may be more wary of your car buying decisions going forward...


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

You can test the baby seat fit, right? If continuing costs are a concern then the smaller cheaper buy might be the way to go.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

I had an E90 (06 330i) and loved that car. It was just right size, comfy, drove awesome, 3 pedals. One of my best picks for a daily driver ever. 
The thing is I'm not sure the 335d is the most trouble free version of the E90 out there as there used to be a ton of emissions system woes reported here. The 535d doesn't seem to have same propensity, so it be my pick. You would have to balance that against the lower price of the 335d and the fact that it leaves a lot of cash around to fix anything that may come up, assuming the BMW rainy day fund is green paper rather than financed with plastic. 
FWIW, I've had my X5d for 4.5 years and it's been fantastic thus far. I know émissions issues are coming sooner rather than later, but thus far the reliability and level of utility has exceeded my expectations. No sports car though. It's heavy, handles well for its size, but less zoom zoom than what you're driving today and considering purchasing. 
Good luck, circle back with pix of your new car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

OP hasn't stated his wrenching abilities so somewhat difficult to advise. Any out of warranty repairs on any of the stated vehicles will be expensive at the dealership.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

According to SA in my local BMW 535d and F15 35d do not have same amount of issues regarding SCR system as E90 or E70 diesels. I am DIY but I might be now on hook to replace SCR catalytic converter which is around $2000, on top of other constant issues like DEF tanks, metering valves. If you can swing 535d that is good. Otherwise, I would stay away from E90 diesel. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onefireball (Oct 27, 2017)

Do not be afraid of the 335D. There are plenty of them running around approaching 200k
I commute 80 miles a day in my 2011 335D, currently at 105k and it has been excellent.
Also, You can buy a Loaded sport package car in the 12-14k range, spend some money on a tune and deletes and you have a bullet proof car that makes 400hp, 600tq for about 16k, and far sportier than the 535D.

I am currently in the market for a 535D for my wife, but will not be getting rid of the E90. To me the F10 is better for longer trips due to the size and comfort, but the E90 is more fun.

I noticed that you are in Ga. If interested and near the south side of Atlanta you are more than welcome to drive mine sometime.

P.M. me if interested

Kevin


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

onefireball said:


> Do not be afraid of the 335D. There are plenty of them running around approaching 200k
> 
> I commute 80 miles a day in my 2011 335D, currently at 105k and it has been excellent.
> 
> ...


Engine is not a problem on E90 335d, it is SCR. In states that entered 21st century you cannot do delete.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

21st century is an interesting correlation.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

DiscoPapa said:


> .
> 
> For the 535d, since it has the bells and whistles available, I've mentally made the decision that a 535d needs to have exactly what I want (M sport, black interior, full parking sensors, paddle shifters).


This seems odd.

Perhaps backwards? I'd have thought that 'since I am saving $xxk, Id want te 335 to have exactly what I want'

GL


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

rbreding said:


> 21st century is an interesting correlation.


Yeah, some went back to 19th.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiscoPapa (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I sat in a 2014 328i last night for comparison's sake (to a 328d I was also looking at), and the backseat was fairly snug. It kinda has me leaning back towards the 535d. I'm going to go test drive a 535d tonight. I've found a 2014 CPO 535d with under 40k mileage for about $30k, which I think is a fairly decent price. Thanks again for the help.

To answer some questions from above...

- Zero wrenching abilities. I'm not a DIY'er at all
- For the 535d, the available tech is there, so I'm more inclined to want it.  Similarly on the newer 328d. I realize with the 335d that it's before some of the newer tech became available, so it's just part of the "ok, it's not available on this car" mindset.


----------



## Uber Commuter (May 26, 2017)

I have a '14 328xD I bought a year ago as a replacement for a '12 VW Golf diesel. I love this car and it does everything I want while still getting me 40 mpg (125 mile round-trip daily commute).

That said; I test drove a 535D while I was looking; and if there was ANY WAY I could have made that car fit my budget I would have done it in a heartbeat. The 535D just pulls at any speed when you floor it, that thing is a beast...


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

DiscoPapa said:


> Thanks everyone. I sat in a 2014 328i last night for comparison's sake (to a 328d I was also looking at), and the backseat was fairly snug. It kinda has me leaning back towards the 535d. I'm going to go test drive a 535d tonight. I've found a 2014 CPO 535d with under 40k mileage for about $30k, which I think is a fairly decent price. Thanks again for the help.
> 
> To answer some questions from above...
> 
> ...


Is diesel MUST have? Calculate how much you will save by going diesel compare to gas. Take into consideration potential SCR issues. Did you check how much are NOx sensors for 535d? Did you try 528i or 535i? While 535d has torque, it is not as fast as 535i and it is more complex. N57 engine in F10 535d is not a beast on par with M57 from E90 or E70 X5. It has single turbo and it is just model lineup gimmick for US market. In Europe that is 530d. IMO, in long run 535i will give you less nightmare. Only thing about 535i is water pump that is iffy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.J. (Apr 14, 2007)

I went from a Mazda 3 Hatch to a 535d without regret. I have three kids but only one still in a seat. They all fit well for the short trips we take. We do have an SUV for longer trips. With all that said, if you can swing a 535, I would do it. The 335 will feel outdated and much less luxurious as compared to the newer 5 series. It is a big step from 3 to 5 series. And just an FYI, I think the 535D in Germany might feel more powerful than the American version so be prepared for that.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

J.J. said:


> I went from a Mazda 3 Hatch to a 535d without regret. I have three kids but only one still in a seat. They all fit well for the short trips we take. We do have an SUV for longer trips. With all that said, if you can swing a 535, I would do it. The 335 will feel outdated and much less luxurious as compared to the newer 5 series. It is a big step from 3 to 5 series. And just an FYI, I think the 535D in Germany might feel more powerful than the American version so be prepared for that.


European 535d has two turbos. 
While E90 will feel outdated compared to F10, it drives 10 times better. 
F10 is closer to Lexus then E90.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jck66 (Nov 28, 2017)

I don't understand why you're worried about fitting a child seat in a 3-series as these are family cars in Europe. My wife drove a 2-door E36 and we fit two baby seats in it just fine when our kids were small. (It was a pain to get the kids in/out of the car until they were front-facing but we made it work).

I have a 535d now after a string of VW's and I like that it is a heavy and stable car, but I'm more interested in comfort than sport at this point, so your mileage may vary.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

jck66 said:


> I don't understand why you're worried about fitting a child seat in a 3-series as these are family cars in Europe. My wife drove a 2-door E36 and we fit two baby seats in it just fine when our kids were small. (It was a pain to get the kids in/out of the car until they were front-facing but we made it work).
> 
> I have a 535d now after a string of VW's and I like that it is a heavy and stable car, but I'm more interested in comfort than sport at this point, so your mileage may vary.


It is ridiculous what people here consider family car. Only three row seaters with huge third row apparently qualify as family cars. I would ask them again if they were paying fuel not like Europeans, but if government imposed gas tax that fallowed inflation. It is cultural thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faz (Sep 20, 2007)

edycol said:


> While E90 will feel outdated compared to F10, it drives 10 times better.
> F10 is closer to Lexus then E90.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree completely.

Owned a 2007 328i (wife's car), traded it in towards her current E70 x35i (loving it.)

I bought a 2011 535i (F10), loaded, manual 6sp (loved it). Beautiful car, VERY roomy, but the physics don't lie and as a larger car, it was really soft, as most if not all magazine articles also noted. The size of the trunk and the back seat is heaven for family purposes, the size and comfort of space in front seats are also heaven. Can easily do a family trip of 500 miles each way on a 4 day weekend.

While I had that car, as a rental the dealership gave me a 2014 535d. Instantly fell in love with Diesel and vowed that my next BMW will be a diesel one.

I sold that 535i (other reasons) and later when I wanted to get back into a diesel BMW, given how much I loved and MISSED the E90 drive... I was only looking at E90 335d's and got lucky to find a local one at a great condition with almost all options (heated seat/steering that is almost useless in CA weather but boy is it great.)

I am loving every bit of E90 335d driving experience. I mean EVERY BIT. From the driving dynamics, I would not go back to a F10 5 series. I loved that car and I think it is the best looking family sedan there is, but I would not go back to it as the large size made it a lot closer to 7 than the previous gen 5. But if I needed the room (stroller, child bag, trip to costco, these things together add up and simply do not fit into a trunk of an E90), then F10 would be the best option for a large size family BMW, in my humble opinion.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

faz said:


> Agree completely.
> 
> Owned a 2007 328i (wife's car), traded it in towards her current E70 x35i (loving it.)
> 
> ...


I had a F30 330i M package loaner for two weeks while they were working on NOx sensors and SCR cat. Fast car, efficient, but too isolated. E90 was much better experience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbjohnson123 (Jan 26, 2018)

*2011 335d vs 2014 535d*

I've owned both. I had a 2011 335d MSport White with Beige interior and have recently purchased a 2014 535dxi carbon black with 33k miles. I also just added the Dinantronics Sport Performance Tuner to it.

While the 2011 335d seemed quicker 0-60 and handled better at lower speeds, the 535d is way more comfortable both in ride (adaptive suspension - I can choose between sport or comfort wheras the 335d was always in sport) and in room.

So when my family is in the car I keep it comfortable and when I am alone, I switch to sport.

The 535d also seems to me to be more stable at higher speeds (in my opinion) even though the steering feedback is very different. My 335d scared me once with a high speed rear end swing out when performing a lane change maneuver.

The 535d seems to get better Hwy mileage also. On a recent trip I averaged 42mpg. The best I ever saw on the 2011 on a trip was 35mpg.

That being said, The 2011 is half the cost of the 535d (roughly) but it is also now 7 years old.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

mbjohnson123 said:


> I've owned both. I had a 2011 335d MSport White with Beige interior and have recently purchased a 2014 535dxi carbon black with 33k miles. I also just added the Dinantronics Sport Performance Tuner to it.
> 
> While the 2011 335d seemed quicker 0-60 and handled better at lower speeds, the 535d is way more comfortable both in ride (adaptive suspension - I can choose between sport or comfort wheras the 335d was always in sport) and in room.
> 
> ...


Good feedback.

One comment, the "sport" suspension on a 3 series and the "sport" setting on ANY car with Adaptive Drive are NOT equivalent. IMO your overall driving expereince in your 5 series is driven by what AD does to a car's handlign no matter what the setting.

In the X5, I have likened it to taking 1000lbs of weight off the car.

I suspect you would find a standard suspension 535 to be lacking


----------



## efhanover75 (Aug 13, 2009)

I had the 335d and it was second best car I have owned. Wish I kept it. For 15k decently low mileage would be superb. I had car seat in back in it and no issues. Drove all over Italy,Germany, Switzerland and France with it. Never an issue. I wish I had kept it. I would not spend 2x money for 535d unless that was all that was available.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

I went from a 2011 335d to a 2016 535d for reasons of comfort. As worried as I was going from the sports suspension option on the 335d to a "standard" 535d suspension, my concerns were not really valid. The 535d M sport option may not really alter the suspension or brakes that much if at all. It gives you summer wider tires and wheels, a steering wheel that is considered by some too fat, and some cosmetic changes. The 2016 535d came standard with bigger wheels and tires, a sport steering wheel, as well as the sport transmission with shifting paddles. The 5-er has a much nicer transmission too and gets 5 mpg more with the same acceleration or better.

PL


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

335d is BMW. 535d is misguided child: combination of BMW and Lexus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

edycol said:


> 335d is BMW. 535d is misguided child: combination of BMW and Lexus.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would prefer the better weighted steering of my old E320 CDI but the LCI 5 series had some improvements. Still getting used to it but its not too bad.

As far as feeling the contact patch of the tires, also the E320 was better. But that doesn't make the 5 more like a Lexus.

I've driven my wife's "sporty" CT200h and its steering feel and suspension feel are nothing close to the 5-er.

Too many boneheaded journalists think "sporty" means a rough ride and flat cornering as well as blindingly fast acceleration. I'm from the old school where some body lean is favored as well as supple suspension, as long as the "feel" is there admittedly in the steering mostly.

Cheers.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

Pierre Louis said:


> I would prefer the better weighted steering of my old E320 CDI but the LCI 5 series had some improvements. Still getting used to it but its not too bad.
> 
> As far as feeling the contact patch of the tires, also the E320 was better. But that doesn't make the 5 more like a Lexus.
> 
> ...


I am giving you my experience. F10 is not what BMW once was. When you state that E320 felt better is enough for me who's father was BMW company driver to go and burn myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

edycol said:


> I am giving you my experience. F10 is not what BMW once was. When you state that E320 felt better is enough for me who's father was BMW company driver to go and burn myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember test driving a 1990 5 series and you are right. Trouble is, one needs to compare new cars to other new cars including the F30 which has been a disappointment.

At the BMW drivers' school in SC I drove both the M235i and the 335i M and couldn't wait to get back into my 5-er. You want numb steering, pick up a 2 series! As for the F30, good luck with feeling the tire contact patch.

PL


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

Pierre Louis said:


> I remember test driving a 1990 5 series and you are right. Trouble is, one needs to compare new cars to other new cars including the F30 which has been a disappointment.
> 
> At the BMW drivers' school in SC I drove both the M235i and the 335i M and couldn't wait to get back into my 5-er. You want numb steering, pick up a 2 series! As for the F30, good luck with feeling the tire contact patch.
> 
> PL


I am aware of all that. 
Went few days ago and drove Dodge Durango R/T. 10x better then F15.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madhotm3 (Aug 14, 2011)

efhanover75 said:


> I had the 335d and it was second best car I have owned.


Me too! Second only to the 535d )

OP - don't expect the ride in the F10 to equate the E90 but if you are looking for a sportier ride in the F10 just go for the RWD M-sport. You'll get the 704 suspension which is night and day from what you get in the x-drive, even the adjustable one. 
I've had both, so I'm speaking from experience.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## madhotm3 (Aug 14, 2011)

madhotm3 said:


> Me too! Second only to the 535d )
> 
> OP - don't expect the ride in the F10 to equate the E90 but if you are looking for a sportier ride in the F10 just go for the RWD M-sport. You'll get the 704 suspension which is night and day from what you get in the x-drive, even the adjustable one.
> I've had both, so I'm speaking from experience.
> ...


I take that back. 
The diesels would be #2 and #3. My E46 M3 was #1.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Post LCI 5-series, including the "standard" 535d 2014-2016 have improved suspensions and steering, as I read the posts on different web sites, and perhaps as good as pre-LCI M sport cars. I have found my 2016 to be very acceptable including standard 18 inch wheels, sport transmission (with paddles), and a slightly thinner sport steering wheel (not a basic one). Brakes are apparently not different from the M package either. The new 5-er has M brakes as an option. Although not as exciting as a Porsche 911, the comfort and room are superior. Haven't driven an M sport optioned one, I can't say how similar it is.

PL


----------



## 35dx5 (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm thinking you would both be happy with a 12/13 -- X5d, with a child/car seat, more room, less back strain for her. Then you will have 10g for repairs if needed down the road. Its a BMW and nothing is cheap on them, pay to play. Find one with up graded seats. There's more versatility in the X5 for a family. Saying that, maybe a none xdrive 535d, would be my next choice if I lived in Georgia.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

35dx5 said:


> I'm thinking you would both be happy with a 12/13 -- X5d, with a child/car seat, more room, less back strain for her. Then you will have 10g for repairs if needed down the road. Its a BMW and nothing is cheap on them, pay to play. Find one with up graded seats. There's more versatility in the X5 for a family. Saying that, maybe a none xdrive 535d, would be my next choice if I lived in Georgia.


Problem with X5 12-13 is SCR on diesel as you know. Mechanically, it is probably most stout of all E70. Compare to F10, every time I had F10 loaner (or F15 or F30) J could not wait to go back to my X5. Sorry, but F10 after E70 feels like Lexus. F15 is probably worst of all of them. 
E70 is definitely more practical then F10. We have small kid, and was always installing child seat in loaners. I like teether accessibility on new F series's, but that is it. 
I wrote this before somewhere. We had F15 as loaners when my wife was breastfeeding, and E70 is MUCH more comfortable in the back. She couldn't find good position at all to breastfeed in F15. Trunk is smaller too. She did like steering in F15 saying: oh it is so light. She hates cars and thinks they are made to strictly go from point A to point B. Fact she liked how F15 feels is telling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8540TDI (Jan 2, 2011)

I've had a special ordered 2011 E90 335d since new, it has, so far, given me 72k miles of trouble free driving pleasure. My car has the sport package and the ride is decidedly firm, but it has a lovely planted feel and the steering is better than most. I originally leased the car and when the lease ended the 335d was no longer available. I considered the F10 535d but it just didn't light my fire at all; it seemed to be neither sporty or luxurious, just "blah". The F30 328d was a retrograde step in every way except modern tech, I did not think it a worthy replacement for the E90. So, knowing well it was probably a bad financial decision, I bought the 335d at lease end. Although now 7 years old, the 335d still makes me happy every time I drive it! BTW, BMW has issued an extended warranty on the SCR Tank and NOx sensors to 10 years or 120k miles from "in service" date. I've never had a problem, but it's nice to know the warranty is there.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

A8540TDI said:


> I've had a special ordered 2011 E90 335d since new, it has, so far, given me 72k miles of trouble free driving pleasure. My car has the sport package and the ride is decidedly firm, but it has a lovely planted feel and the steering is better than most. I originally leased the car and when the lease ended the 335d was no longer available. I considered the F10 535d but it just didn't light my fire at all; it seemed to be neither sporty or luxurious, just "blah". The F30 328d was a retrograde step in every way except modern tech, I did not think it a worthy replacement for the E90. So, knowing well it was probably a bad financial decision, I bought the 335d at lease end. Although now 7 years old, the 335d still makes me happy every time I drive it! BTW, BMW has issued an extended warranty on the SCR Tank and NOx sensors to 10 years or 120k miles from "in service" date. I've never had a problem, but it's nice to know the warranty is there.


SCR tank is not covered under 10 year warranty, unless something changed between end of December and now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJDieselNut (Dec 15, 2016)

Uber Commuter said:


> I have a '14 328xD I bought a year ago as a replacement for a '12 VW Golf diesel. I love this car and it does everything I want while still getting me 40 mpg (125 mile round-trip daily commute).
> 
> That said; I test drove a 535D while I was looking; and if there was ANY WAY I could have made that car fit my budget I would have done it in a heartbeat. The 535D just pulls at any speed when you floor it, that thing is a beast...


I'm in much of the same situation. I came from a '14 Passat TDI and into a '14 328xd. 100 miles r/t per day commute. I got it CPO 12-31-16 with 43.5K miles. I'm right near 80K miles and I love the car.

I test drove an '11 335d a few years ago. Incredible power! I'd love a 535d even more I think but...budget reasons...


----------

